# Baby vitamins yes or no?



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

My little girl is 10 month old. I have been exclusively bf her and she is gradually weaning herself off. She is on an established diet ( three meals per day plus snacks). She eats fresh food only (no pouches etc.). Plenty of veg, meat, fruit etc. 

My HV mentioned baby vitamins but I am curious as to  whether she needs them considering her diet is very good.

She is not on formula and I was told that bf babies can have iron deficiency.

Would you recommend I start her on vitamins and if yes, which one would you recommend?

Thank you for your help

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I would say yes, I think it's recommended for all children under 1 now to have multi vitamins, or they are in the process of bringing this in, there are increases in things like rickets etc recently so I would advise yes!! He ones we usually use in hospital are dalavit or abidec, they are both the same really and are just a multi vitamin I am unsure as to whether these are available over the counter

Nic
Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you very much Nic. X


----------

